
There’s no such thing as a query timeout (2005) - jermaustin1
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/khen1234/2005/10/20/theres-no-such-thing-as-a-query-timeout/
======
gurjeet
Compare this to Postgres where the timeouts are implemented on the server-
side. Eg. statement_timeout.

[https://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/runtime-config-
clien...](https://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/runtime-config-client.html)

------
minaguib
With more modern databases, there are server-side resource constraints per
bucket (query, connection, etc..). One of the resources is execution time that
can be constrained. Sometimes it can even accept a hint, from the client,
regarding the maximum runtime to enforce server-side.

------
the_arun
I always understood timeout is a resiliency measure implemented by the
engineer - doesn’t matter whether it is client or server side. Also, client &
server/service concepts are relative to what we are talking about.

